# auf AppServer aus dem Internet zugreifen



## Jurgen.H (3. Okt 2005)

Hallo kann bitte jemand sagen wie man von Client (Application) mit hilfe tcp/ip auf den AppServer zugreift ?
also local habe ich es hingekriegt weiss aber nicht wie man aus den Internet zugreift.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Okt 2005)

welcher AppServer?

einfach die EJB mit RemoteInterfaces ausstatten und dann im Client mit JNDI eine Referenz abholen

TCP/IP ist da vollkommen verborgen


----------



## Guest (3. Okt 2005)

SUN AppServer
gibt's irgendwelcher Doc dazu ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Okt 2005)

schau halt ins J2EE 1.4 tutorial, gibts bei SUN


----------

